# Do mean people live longer than nice people?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Or does it just seem that way?


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I certainly hope so, I want to live until I'm 100.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

I would say people who feel less live longer, because they are able to live life more carefree and dwell on things less. Mental distress heavily contributes to aging and takes it's toll on your health, so sensitive people will probably live less long on average.

But sensitive doesn't = nice so I don't know.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe?

If you're "mean" (or whatever you want to call it), then you probably only really care about yourself (or if you care about others too, it's relatively limited).

If you're "nice" and you take on the stress of other people in addition to your own stress, I could see that causing added aggravation on your health.

"Nice" sure doesn't get you anywhere.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My stepmother never dies. She's had one boob lopped off to breast cancer but didn't have to take chemo or radiation. She's been obese for a long time and trips a lot. But she just turned 80 and my dad is claiming that a woman of her age has an expected lifespan of 10 more years!!!

Of course, my mom got cancer at age 45 and died 5 years later.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

It sure seems like it. It sucks.....


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I assume so yes but I'm not a cruel person. I'm laid back but I do get upset over things but I'm sure everyone gets upset. It just matters on keeping yourself healthy, eating right, exercising and trying to be around non stressful environments.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't think mean people live longer, but it does seem like they have all the luck sometimes. I know a few mean people who got almost everything they wanted without working for it whatsoever. It's frustrating for the rest of us who work hard.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

If mean people have good genetics then sure they will live longer.


----------



## badra100 (Dec 28, 2013)

I think, Mean people cannot live for longer then nice people. Because other people hate with them.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Does that mean I'll be stuck here forever?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I think average(mean) people live longer. Supposedly people who are a little over weight live longer


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know. It seems like bad people are more fortunate doesn't it?


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

People constantly stressed and depressed have shorter lifespan.


----------

